# Ulead VideoStudio 11 Überlagerungsspur-Manager



## zögge (6. September 2012)

Hallo miteinander.

Ich bin am verzweifeln. Seit 3 Tagen suche ich nach einer Lösung für mein Problem. Ich erstelle für meinen Kollegen der in 2 Wochen heiratet ein Video. Dafür nutze ich Ulead VideoStudio 11, welches die letzten Jahre im Kasten verstaubt ist. Soweit klappt alles. Nun würde ich aber gerne 5 Fotos in der selben Zeit in den Film einblenden lassen. Da die Spur allerdings nur 1 Bild akzeptiert, stehe ich vor dem Problem.

Mittlerweilen habe ich herausgefunden, dass ich mit Überlagerungsspuren arbeiten muss. Die Anleitung, sowie F1 Hilfe und Herr Google erklärt dies so. Das Problem habe ich nur, dass ich keinen Blasen habe, wie ich eine neue Überlagerungsspur einfügen kann. In der Bedienungsanleitung hat es in der Symbolleiste Zeichen, die in meiner Programm-Symbolleiste gar nicht vorhanden sind, so wie als Beispiel Smart-Proxy aktivieren / deaktivieren, 5.1 Surround aktivieren / deaktivieren oder eben das Symbol für den Überlagerungsspur-Manager.

Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich diese Symbole anzeigen lassen kann oder wie ich an diesen Überlagerungsspur-Manager komme? Ist echt mühsam, da das Video fast fertig ist und ich lediglich diesen Bereich noch benötige.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüsse
zögge


----------

